# Twisted Messes 24



## VapeSnow (11/9/16)

Now this is something that has tickled my interest. Cant wait to get one!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daniel craig (11/9/16)

I've seen these on IG, absolutely beautiful


----------



## Waine (11/9/16)

Looks stunning! I love the brass look. Would love to have one just for its beauty.

Update:

The price is a bit high for what you get, IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

